# Mooch : A Battery which gets Hot Enough to Boil Water



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/20)

There are tons of new vapers on the forum. Battery Mooch's latest video is compulsory viewing.

Mooch is a really mild mannered chap. This is the first time in years that I have seen him really fuming. Whatever you do don't be tempted to buy the 

* WARNING : Imren Gold 15A/30A 3500mAh 18650*

If you are new to vaping watch to the end. During the last third he explains the "safe" ratings for 18659 batteries. I would also recommend that you go back and watch his other videos, particularly on battery safety.

Never buy batteries which are dodgy. Good batteries are really cheap if you take into account how long they last.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (4/7/20)

Safety should always be number one priority over everything else and those that knowingly take risks quite frankly are idiots, great watch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964 (1/8/20)

Great thanks I had a look at his latest chart today as 3 years later my Sony's need replacing. Digged around and splurged on 4 new molicel P26a batteries. This forum helped me! Thanks again its a gold mine of info if you do your research here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/8/20)

I will definitely be going with Molicell when I need to replace batteries. 

Great batteries at a decent price-point.

Thanks to @Silo for discovering a local supplier.

https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel-21700-p42a

Reactions: Like 4


----------

